# Eye dominance when shooting Information for Women!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So I have the factoid for the day:

75% of right handed women are left eyed!

So ever have trouble hitting a target or a ball or shooting darts? Ever wonder why your hand eye coordination is a little off? Well it probably is for a good reason!

Here's a link to determining which eye is dominant and how to correct for it. If you ever consider duct hunting or some other sport involving accurately hitting something, this video can help you:

NRA Tips and Tactics: Jane Keller on Eye Dominance

After watching this video it made me aware that every phy ed teacher should determine which students are which eyed, and help them correct accordingly. I think it could really help young girls out when enjoying sports. For purchasers of guns, this could make a big difference on what you buy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Very interesting. I'm left handed but my right side is used for most sports as it's stronger. Because of this, I was always set up to shoot right-handed w/ the pistol--a lousy shot but managed to always qualify. I ran into issues with the rifle shooting right handed, my instructor switched me to left handed and I shot expert much to everyone's surprise. I'm definitely left eye dominant.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

They checked to see which our dominant eye was when we started firearms training in academy. I'm right handed but left eye dominant. There were only a handful in the class of 45 that had had their dominant eye the opposite of their dominant hand. The way they tested us was to have us focus on a point, put our hands in front of us in the shape of a triangle with arms extended all the way out, then bring your hands back towards your face. Your hands will naturally go towards whichever eye is more dominant. Hopefully this makes sense. 

It's actually easier for me to aim if I shoot left handed instead of right handed. When I did the rifle familiarization I actually had to shoot left handed.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thank you! I have just started shooting trap and it seems to some of the more experienced people out there that I'm dual eyed dominant?? HOLY COW...LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Right handed, right eye dominant and not a great shot.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
That's a tough one. I have heard it's tough to compensate for that when both are dominant. You might want to ask an optomitrist if they can make a set of shooting glasses for you to get past that issue. How do you do in other sports like softball?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Stacey, they told me to close one eye so I did and it worked a lot better. I'm really not athletic but I'm really good at archery and that involves closing one eye, ha ha. I don't know, I'm a weirdo, nothing new!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Added info from Phil Kiner, trapshooting coach. Your eye dominance can change as you shoot. As you tire your dominant eye can change. Also as we age our eye dominance can change.

FYI, my eye dominance changes. Because of that I close my left eye. Shooters that do this are called "One Eyed Shooters".


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When I first started shooting a shotgun, I kept one eye closed and concentrated on aiming more. As I got better, I found I had both eyes open, and didn't aim anymore, but just watched the target and swung around with the gun to the target. With rifles and handguns, I keep one eye closed. I think if you use a scope, the eye dominance isn't important. Since we don't use a scope with shotguns, we aren't able to use that method to control which eye we use.

It is interesting to me that this issue is so prevalent with women and not men. I wonder why this happened in the world of genetics? Why would human females have this variation. Can anyone think of a good reason for your eye dominance to be the opposite of your hand? What could the possible benefit be? just curious...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm right handed but when taking photos and looking thru the camera viewfinder, it's with the left eye. I definitely notice the difference in my two eyes.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"I wonder why this happened in the world of genetics?"
I'm not sure it is due to genetics or occurs during early development. There are many "right brain" vs "left brain" characteristics that seem to differ among female siblings.
For what it's worth, I'm right handed and have no vision at all in my right eye. I shoot handguns ambidextrously and rifles and shotguns left handed of course.
I will never be expert at wing shooting because my brain has to work harder to determine distance and direction.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I went target shooting last week and know I am right handed and left eye dominant.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold,
What did you do to compensate for being left eyed? Did you shoot left handed then?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Dallas Gold,
> What did you do to compensate for being left eyed? Did you shoot left handed then?


For me with the hand gun I can shoot with either hand, I just aim with the left eye. I'm more accurate left handed though. For a rifle, which I've only shot twice, I shoot left handed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last weekend I went shooting with 4 newbies. 2 males, 2 females. I checked them all for eye dominance. All 4 were right handed people, all 4 were left eyed! Wow I had no idea, it would be that common. Now I know why some kids do well in sports and some don't. Let's face it hitting a ball with a bat when you use the wrong eye, that is nearly impossible.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am right handed and left eye dominant. I was lucky, as a lad of 8, I went to a shooting club to learn to shoot a small rifle. After me not improving as did the other kids, and instructor figured out what my problem was. That night my mom made me an eye patch. I used it the next time I went to the club.....overnight I became a good shot....

In my adult life, shooting shotguns has been a challenge. The eye patch bothers my depth perception and on sporting clays I and no better than 60%. I have tired a gun with a special eye shield on the barrel and tried left handed shooting, but none of that worked. I have finally got comfortable just concentrating on using my right eye. So that is what I practice for. I will never win any 'turkey shoots' but, I am happy with what I can do.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> When I first started shooting a shotgun, I kept one eye closed and concentrated on aiming more.


This is very common mistake that most newbies do - they're aiming shotgun with one eye closed the same way as a rifle. With one eye only, you might not be able to judge the distance and speed of the the fast moving target as well, it also cuts down on your wide angle vision. But yes, it maybe an issue with dominated eye. When i start shooting I've been using a fiber optic sight, something like this:








If you are “opposite eye dominant”, your outside eye will not be able to see into the hollow tube, also If your head is not in the correct position on the stock comb, you will not be able to see the sight picture. But after a year or so I removed this sight as I found it's more distracting me and just swing my barrel with both eyes opened.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I did have 2 of the people I shot with, shoot left handed. They felt it was a bit odd using their left arms, but they felt it was proper for their aiming. They had no idea that would be the case either. One woman side it was hard to shoot with her left arm because it was weaker.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I do shoot with both eyes open also.


----------

